# American Passenger Trains and Locomotives Illustrated



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

This book covers passenger trains from the 1890s to the 1950s. It has a one or two page summary of about 50 named trains along with illustrations of the engines, cars and floor plans. 160 pages.

I enjoyed it and I’m betting there is at least one other guy on the forum that would also enjoy it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks Bob, that looks like a very interesting book. I'm not big on prototype accuracy but it is nice to know what the railroads did.


----------



## FTWingRiders (Jan 13, 2017)

Looks interesting, just found the last copy on Amazon so I ordered it! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

I've had it for several years and it's a great reference book. :thumbsup:


----------

